
Facebook is shedding massive traffic – and it’s apparently flocking to YouTube - sverige
https://bgr.com/2018/08/08/facebook-traffic-down-youtube-gaining-ground/
======
api
If true it means that social media is spiraling further down in terms of depth
and information quality. People are flocking from dopamine hits interspersed
with meaningful text to straight dopamine hits with no text.

Social media has peaked. This is a good thing.

